# impossible d'installer syncthing

## rooy_sunshine

Bonjour

à chaque fois que je veux compiler synthing j'ai la même erreur et le fichier de log ne me met pas sur la voie pour résoudre mon problème, la fin du log :

OROOT_FINAL='go' /usr/lib/go/pkg/tool/linux_amd64/link -o $WORK/b314/exe/a.out -importcfg $WORK/b314/importcfg.link -buildmode=exe -buildid=3VvoHmV12lRAceLCoYIf/KXvUz8QoYtKg2bvKjUsJ/VvtVmifHfK3ZHCLF_pMQ/3VvoHmV12lRAceLCoYIf -w -X github.com/syncthing/syncthing/lib/build.Version=v1.19.1 -X github.com/syncthing/syncthing/lib/build.Stamp=1647734937 -X github.com/syncthing/syncthing/lib/build.User=portage -X github.com/syncthing/syncthing/lib/build.Host=localhost -X github.com/syncthing/syncthing/lib/build.Tags=purego,noupgrade -extld=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc $WORK/b314/_pkg_.a

/usr/lib/go/pkg/tool/linux_amd64/buildid -w $WORK/b344/exe/a.out # internal

cp $WORK/b344/exe/a.out bin/strelaypoolsrv

rm -r $WORK/b344/

/usr/lib/go/pkg/tool/linux_amd64/buildid -w $WORK/b314/exe/a.out # internal

cp $WORK/b314/exe/a.out bin/stdiscosrv

rm -r $WORK/b314/

exit status 2

exit status 1

 * ERROR: net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 127:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1754:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       GOARCH= go run build.go -version "v${PV}" -no-upgrade -build-out=bin/ ${GOARCH:+-goarch="${GOARCH}"} build $(usex tools "all" "") || die "build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1/work/syncthing-1.19.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1/work/syncthing-1.19.1'

Toute aide serait la bienvenue, merci d'avance.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Bug 835408 - net-p2p/syncthing-1.19.1 - build failed

Et, plus généralement :

Bug 835378 - [Tracker] dev-lang/go-1.18 breakage

Sur le site de syncthing, dans les instructions de compilation, il est noté :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prerequisites
> 
>     The latest stable version of Go. Earlier releases may work, but we recommend always using the latest stable version. At the time of writing this is Go 1.17.
> ...

 

Donc si tu utilises dev-lang/go-1.18, essaye plutôt avec une version 1.17.

----------

## rooy_sunshine

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse.

Dois je downgrader go de 1.18 à 1.17 ou est il possible de choisir la version de go a utiliser lors de la compilation de syncthing ? Pourriez vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre ou m'orienter vers la page du wiki traitant de cela  ? je n'ai pas trouvé de méthode permetant a emerge de spécifié une version de logiciel lors d'une compilation (même dans la section portage)

Merci encore.

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dois je downgrader go de 1.18 à 1.17
> 
> 

 

Oui.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ou est il possible de choisir la version de go a utiliser lors de la compilation de syncthing ?
> 
> 

 

Non, les versions de go ne sont pas slottées, donc pour le moment ce n'est pas possible.

Sur la ligne de commande, tu peux faire :

```

# emerge -av1 =dev-lang/go-1.17*

```

Mais à ta prochaine mise à jour, portage va vouloir réinstaller dev-lang/go-1.18.

Tu devrais donc masquer les versions supérieures à >dev-lang/go-1.17 momentanément le temps que les bugs cités ci-dessus soient résolus.

----------

## rooy_sunshine

Merci beaucoup je vais tenter ces manipulations.

----------

## netfab

Plus besoin  de masquer go :

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/net-p2p/syncthing?id=67b0938cd21260c36e55f33b45f044c3e6c0edaf

----------

